# Charcoal grill and fry pan from the farm plow disks.



## jkim13 (Sep 22, 2022)

I have a propane grill, fire pit with a cooking grill and smoker.
None of them are easy to clean and take care of.
I decided to make a simple charcoal grill.
The martial is from the broken farm plow disks that I have saved a long time ago.
This grill is most convenient to use and cleaning
also, my most favorite grill now.
Jkim


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 22, 2022)

utility is often in the eyes of the beholder! the music added a lot... i was even tapping my foot! lol


----------



## PEK (Oct 22, 2022)

jkim13 said:


> I have a propane grill, fire pit with a cooking grill and smoker.
> None of them are easy to clean and take care of.
> I decided to make a simple charcoal grill.
> The martial is from the broken farm plow disks that I have saved a long time ago.
> ...



Necessity is the mother of invention. Nice one!


----------



## jkim13 (Oct 22, 2022)

PEK said:


> Necessity is the mother of invention. Nice one!


The reason to create something at my age is to prevent dementia.


----------



## PEK (Oct 23, 2022)

jkim13 said:


> The reason to create something at my age is to prevent dementia.


You and me both. Who wants to end up just sitting there eating rich tea biscuits, dribbling and smelling of stale pee!


----------



## cookies (Oct 23, 2022)

I like that idea, I am really surprised more folks on here do not make their own charcoal. Its quite simple to make only requiring split hardwood, a 55 gallon drum with lid, a burn pit and a empty metal trash can to snuff the charcoal out once cooked.


----------

